# soundstream SA's- worth it



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I found a pair of soundstream SA's (sa244 and sa204) locally (1-1.5 hour round trip). The guy wants 75 for the sa244 and 65 for the sa204. The 204 has the box (says its american made on the box). They look fairly clean in the pics (no chips in the heatsinks). I know the SA series was entry level, but they should be good since they are soundstream (right?) How do they compare to the higher end soundstream amps? 
Are they worth it, and should I get them? (good quality car audio is hard to find locally....seems most people buy best buy crap)


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I have an old sa120 and I love it. plenty of power and the sound quality is superb. I actually had it running my whole system for a while with my HLCDs on passive.

If you can find them in good condition, wouldnt hesitate.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ended up buying the amps (they literally look brand new) and a pioneer DEQ9200 (also looks brand new) for 220. He threw in a 0 gauge RF fuse block and a handful of RF RCA cables.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Good deal. I got my sa120 for $50. Not a scratch on it.

That 9200 is almost worth it alone 

sent from my phone using digital farts now Free


----------

